# Info on Model 8526



## snarl16 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello,

I just purchased an Ariens Sno-Thro 8526 on ebay and am looking for some information about it. When I purchased it I thought it was a full size machine but the little bit of information I can find says its a compact machine. Does anyone know what differentiates this snow blower from the 926le which was produced at the same time? From what I have found, the 8526 has the following specs:

Model: 932105 - 8526
Motor: Techumsah L Head 8.5 HP
Impeller: 14 in.
Auger: 16 in.
Headlight: Yes

All of these specs seem to be nearly identical to the 926 models so what makes those a full size machine. Also, are these compact 8526 machines still dependable machines or did they cut corners on them?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am guessing the engine size is the difference is what divides them. but then again what do I know. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

i bought a 8526 used off CL.it doesnt look like a compact to me..


----------



## snarl16 (Oct 15, 2014)

I noticed the engine is 1/2 HP less then their "full size" model too. Just seems odd they made two snow blowers that seem virtually identical at the same time. At least no one is chiming in to say that the 8526 is a lesser quality made version. I picked this one up for $300 on ebay and the guy says its very clean with no rust so hopefully everything checks out on it when I pick it up from him this weekend. I saw an 8526 on ebay sell for $175 without a motor so I think I did ok.


----------

